
Show HN: Stalemate – Merge Pull Requests Faster - bizzleDawg
https://stalemate.io/
======
bizzleDawg
Hi HN. We made Stalemate because we wanted a dashboard which makes it easy to
see the relevant pull requests and what needs doing to get them ready to
merge.

We've been testing Stalemate with a few companies here in the UK. It's ideal
when you're working across multiple repositories on a single team (e.g. when
you have code split out into libraries on a project).

Stalemate is good for teams who use relatively simple issue/task tracking such
as GitHub issues, trello et al. It's not a great pairing with tools like Jira
however because there are better ways to surface the information that
Stalemate does in Jira.

There's no magic here - just a really useful way to surface the data you
already have in a way that makes it really easy for developers to see PRs
needing attention.

We'd love feedback! Thanks

